# Wrong place



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

My UHO 
hope this works


Climbers
anyone besides me grow Asparagus beans/Yard long beans..We have grown them for years ..and prolly our fav bean/pea in garden..They remind me of green black eye peas..not shelled...Don't let them get too long use when peas are not too big and maybe 18" long..Boil with garlic/onion/bacon..Just tell done not mushy...They are climbers and make like crazy throughout summer..A 10' row keeps me and mrs in all summer..


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Those sound interesting?

Grow on a trellis or let them run?

Do you just cut them into 2 to 4" pieces before boiling?

Taste similar to green beans?

Gotta picture?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

They sound like those green beans you get at Chinese buffets.Man I love those things and just so happens they are on my to grow list this coming spring.I'll use cattle panels for trellis's.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Growing up here Black eye peas were a summer staple..There are 3 ways to use After the mature and dry on stalk pick and shell. They will keep for winter (gota boil with bacon/onion for a hour or two)... OR you can pick when seed is in mature state but not dry..(its just turning from green to yellow) (pull shell apart and remove seeds and boil seed as above (only takes 20m or so cause there still moist) Mom always added a handful of young Green ones cut up into 2 or 4 in pieces..

The last way is pick green immature green (where seeds in pod have not attained mature size/still small) 5 to 8 inches long (smooth sided)..cut into 2 or 4 in boil about 20 min with bacon/onion..Pretty much same a you would green beans...

We do the Yard Long the last way..except they are 18 to 24 in long..shorter is OK but longer they toughen up

They are similar in taste to green beans but not same..We really cut back on green beans due to there short season..and standing on head to pick ...amongst the copperhead snakes

I have a 10f x50"piece of Cattle Panel with 3 T posts for trellis ..They cover it++ and we pick ever 2/3 days (a big handful 20" long) they seem to love hot weather and will produce all summer if I keep watered (they don't take a lot of water but gota have some)

Sorry no pictures never took time to figger out how

They remind me of OKRA the more you pick the faster they produce...


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Any particular seed source? Have heard about them but guess have to order seed--never seen any in feed store.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

As far as peas, we grow several varieties-blackeye, zipper cream, silverskin crowder, this year some of Peckerwood's Whipporwill peas,old fashioned cream peas, etc. We pick and shell at "leather britches " stage, Mrs Joe freezes in gallon zip-lock bags, just gets out however many she wants to cook. Recipes above all work, I like a bit of jalapeno but she can't handle it. Grew up on them, one of many reasons to move back to Texas from up North!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Yard long bean*

Hope this works


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

cva34 said:


> Hope this works


 That's a great video and I tip my hat to you for figuring out how to post it.

Won't be long now and you will be posting your photos as well.

Well cva, you convinced me that I need to try growing those next year. Hope that I can find the seeds OK.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Territorial Seeds has yard long beans.I buy almost all my seed from them and they have a great catalog.I'll be ordering some yard longs for sure.Wish I had them right now.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a very good video. The main advantage I see for long beans is not having to bend over to pick them, LOL. Think I will give them a try next year. Thanks.



p.s. by the way CVA34, there is a fourth way to use...and I've been doing it for many years... 

Leave some peas on the vine to mature and shred the plants when they begin to fade. In a few days you will have many new plants springing up that you can harvest or shred again...this provides continuous pea production and more importantly to me provides a continuous supply of N2, soil building, and weed protection.

Right now, I'm on my second generation of peas in three rows and first generation in another four rows. Will have most of the garden in peas by the time Oct rolls around and ready to be tilled in for fall plantings of onions and other veggies. Never have to buy seed.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

To go along with Meadolark as a kid lived on a farm That shred trick worked great if you got Rain ...Now I need my garden back for fall..But I got my long beans on trellis on edge and don't destroy tell Frost does...

Some say you need Inoculant ..I never used one and all is great I have grown all kinda peas for 40y in same general spot..


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I ordered some yard long bean seed this morning and suppose to get them this Saturday.I'll have my cattle panels up before then.


----------

